# Half Acre Farm (round 2 begins)



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Bugaboo had twin doelings! She rejected her kids last year as a FF so this was her "second chance" She did great! cleaned then off wonderfully and finally nursed them with some coaxing... all are doing well now. I will get pics soon (I have bronchitis so came back inside once everything was done and all were settled in) We have two more due this week, one in April, one in May, and one in June...8 doelings and 4 bucklings so far this year!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:clap::girl::girl::stars:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:stars:


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

I am so proud of Bugsy taking her girls this year... she was a rescue and is not the friendliest goat but she is one of our first and I didn't want to have to make the decision to either cull her or keep her as a nonbreeder. She isn't one of our registered girls or one of the friendliest loving but she does have a place in my heart...Worked really hard with her this past year trying to get her to come around more I think this kidding might have been our breakthrough


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Round two already lol. Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

ran out and got a couple pics for you all!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Ellie had twin bucklings yesterday morning....Sparkle is due today she is a FF and still has barely noticeable ligs don't think she will go tonight but keeping a close eye on her!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Good luck with sparkle hope she has girls and a easy time of it. looking for pictures.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute kids and good luck.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, they are beautiful - Mom, too! Congratulations, and I hope you get over the bronchitis very soon!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

They are adorable! I can't wait for my next 2 does to kid! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Aww, very cute! congratulations


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So sweet!!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Sparkle had twin bucklings Friday night. My mom watched her all day but she waited for me to get home from work and sit with her. She wasn't that big so thought might be a single SURPRISE! She is a great momma but I am going to have to put some weight back on her!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

the little black/chocolate and white one is sooo tiny but he is nursing good and being as active as his very overprotective dam will let him.


----------

